# work comp vacation thanks to stupid rookie



## KEVD18 (Dec 16, 2006)

well im out of work again. possible tear of the rotator cuff. L side. happend whilst stair chairing a moderatley large pt up a single lonsesome flight of stairs. me and my old partner would have made short work of it. had a smoke and been on with our night. but i now work with the most useless specimen ever to sew the patch on. and now im out of work for a while again. 

i hate my life.............


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 17, 2006)

Kev, can you elaborate a little on what happened?  I can tell you're pretty worked up, but there might be lessons to be learned here.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 17, 2006)

sorry to hear it man...there will always be emtlife (i guess).


----------



## MMiz (Dec 17, 2006)

Injury is sadly part of EMS.  Sorry, and hopefully you have a fast recovery!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 18, 2006)

Hang in there Kev!  Has the doctor given you a plan of treatment yet?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 18, 2006)

pt was apx 250lb. cva c left sided paralysis, unable to ambulate. d/c'd from h to residence. o/a residence, pt>s/c. my partner informes me that she is only able to handle the foot end due to her height. i assume the head end and we approach tha stairs. we life the chair. she is unable to get the chair high enough. she is told to life higher. she does, but by a minimal margin. i advise that if she is unable to handle this, a lift assist will be needed. she demands that we continue. against my better judgement, we continue up the stairs. she loses her footing and essentially drops one side of the chair(her right, my left). so at that time, most of the weight of the package pulls downward on my left arm. RIP!!!!!!!. 

the suck of it is, i knew we were over our heads and i didnt stop it. im to blame.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 18, 2006)

Stair chairs are EVIL.  That's why I have a broken back.


----------



## yowzer (Dec 18, 2006)

Stair chairs are evil, unless it's the fancy stryker ones with tank treads. Even then going uphill's a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.


But any stair chair is better than none. Why my company thinks that canvas slings are adequate and refuses to budget for stair chairs is beyond me. I've had to call fire departments to send a crew out in a aid car so we can use theirs.

---

At least it wasn't your back that went out.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 19, 2006)

Kev,
     Sorry to hear that; the same exact thing recently happened to a friend of mine, in essentially the same circumstances.  Has the Dr. talked about surgery, or are you going to see if it heals first?  Either way, I hope you have a quick recovery and are back on the street soon.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 19, 2006)

Guardian said:


> sorry to hear it man...there will always be emtlife (i guess).



There WILL always be EMTLife!  Matt has done a great job keeping this forum up and running, even though he starts to get offers for the site, usually around the end of March.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 19, 2006)

I like the Reeves... I prefer to taco my patients (wrap them up in the Reeves like a taco).


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 19, 2006)

I have back pain that is because of a "rookie". We were coming down a small set of stairs (off of the patients front porch) I was going down backwards.... my "parnter" started losing control and the stretcher went sideways as I was stepping dwon and back. It twisted my back and it has never been right since.


----------



## paraprincess (Dec 21, 2006)

*Get Well Soon Kevin*

so she got fired from the other companies for being inappropriate..and knows that she can act that way here at hpq cause NO one likes her  
 so apparently she's going to hurt everyone.. nice.. 
stupid :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: !!!!!!!
kev we miss ya at hpq.. i hope your feeling better.. we had a mission you were supposed to complete it wasn't for YOU to not be at work...and you can't do it while your home you goober.. well... i hope you get back and humor us somemore.. let me know if you need anything.. enjoy your time and be safe.. 

you know what they say about payback right? 

good luck buddy.. 

(i got my sweater!!!)


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 21, 2006)

paraprincess said:


> so she got fired from the other companies for being inappropriate..and knows that she can act that way here at hpq cause NO one likes her
> so apparently she's going to hurt everyone.. nice..
> stupid :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: !!!!!!!
> kev we miss ya at hpq.. i hope your feeling better.. we had a mission you were supposed to complete it wasn't for YOU to not be at work...and you can't do it while your home you goober.. well... i hope you get back and humor us somemore.. let me know if you need anything.. enjoy your time and be safe..
> ...



erin, you been dipping into my percocet bottle??? i dont get any of that....


----------



## Nycxice13 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hearing stuff like this reminds me, I need to hit the gym.


----------



## YYCmedic (Dec 22, 2006)

Always remember... The weight of your pt. increases by at least 100lbs for every flight of steps you need to go up or down to reach them... and there will never, ever... EVER be an elevator that works


----------



## paraprincess (Dec 22, 2006)

kev i think you took them all cause i can't find em.. lol.. jk.. anyway we'll chat about what i was talking about later.. how are you feeling?  hope all is going well.. have a great weekend.. oh maybe i'll see you tomorrow night at the xmas party.. you are going right?  try to hold yourself back when you see me.. lol... good times.. get well kevin...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey Kev, hope that things are going a little better, so what is the plan for your shoulder?


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow... that sucks.

I've been stuck with a couple of "stupid rookies" who couldn't lift. For each one, I told my boss that that I wasn't going to work with her again, because I liked my back, and she (always a she) either wouldn't or couldn't lift. When we worked together, she tried to play the "I'm a cute girl" card and get me to do all the lifting (strecher in an out of vehicle, Pulling ALL the time when transferring the patient, etc. I caught on after a few runs when I set things up so they had to lift the strecher.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 25, 2006)

status update as requested:

the first avail appt with my pcp was thursday. after an ever so brief eval, he agreed that i needed an mri and an indpeth eval by and othopedic surgeon. the mri was ordered thurs. heres the kicker. all orders have to be approved by the wormans comp reviewers. thats right, a clearly indicated mri has to be approved. so they didnt get the approval out friday, obviously they dont work weekends and today(monday) is a holiday so the soonest it could be approved is tuesday. i doubt i'll be able to get in tuesday so wednesday is lookign liek the soonest it could be. thats approaching two weeks post injury....

on my end, things havent improved much. very limited range of motion. shooting pain with movement. minor tingling at the fingertips. pain well controlled with the usual. nothing new to report. will update again s/p mri and ortho eval


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 25, 2006)

Hang in there Kev! I'm thinking postive for you!


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 27, 2006)

what stairchair are you using ??? Mine has flip down tank treads and the cair moves with ease ! you just push or hold a bit while it goes down the stairs !


----------

